# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Лучший областной центр Беларуси?

## JAHolper



----------


## JAHolper

Какой областной центр Беларуси вы считаете самым лучшим?

----------


## Sanych

А я только в Минске был из обл. центров

----------


## JAHolper

*Sanych*, пора бы уже в остальных побывать.

----------


## Vanya

ну а я токо в бресте пару раз проездом, в гомеле бывал и пожил чуть больше года и в минске бывал, но сказать который лучше..так нельзя наверное) мне раньше гомель всегда нравился, а щас вообще мозырь. очень нравится этот город.

----------

